# As I was barbequing yesterday. . .



## 69878 (Sep 3, 2005)

I thought I was being attacked by the brother of the chicken that was sizzling on the BBQ.

Turns out it was a young pigeon who just wanted to land on my shoulder! After getting over the shock and awe, I realized this was no accident. This little guy is obviously used to hanging around people. He stuck around all through dinner on the deck, hopping from one shoulder to another.

As it grew dark, he nestled down on my wife's coat, prepared to spend the night. Since it was getting a bit chilly and I was worried about my pussycats helping themselves, we put Gregory (Peck) into a cat carrier with a perch, birdseed and water and stowed him in our greenhouse.

He was up bright and early this morning. When I let him out, he returned to my shoulder, went in the house with me where we got a cup of coffee (Me, not the bird  ) Then we adjourned back to the deck for a bit.

After breakfast, I deposited him back in the greenhouse but didn't close him up in the cat carrier. He's in there having a ball, playing with a hanging mobile of crystal angels, talking to himself in a mirror and making a mess of the birdseed and crushed unsalted peanut I put out for him.

Now what to do? A pet bird does not fit in with my near future. I keep asking the cats if they'd like to go live someplace else so's we can get on with our retirement plans. They are holding up a move to a condo and a bunch of traveling.

If Greg hangs out on the deck, he'll be lunch. He has no fear of the cats. The local vet is closed and gone for the Labor day weekend, so I can't let them know I have a (lost?) guest. I don't know anybody locally who has pigeons. Any suggestions?

I am located in the South Puget Sound area of Washington State, near to Gig Harbor (15 minutes away). I'm on Minter Bay on the Key Peninsula.

Rich


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to pigeons.com!

Hello Rich and thank you for giving this pet a temporary shelter, and allowing him to make himself a guest at your home.

What a cute pigeon, this is definitely a youngster, a baby.

Please hang on to him, as he is indeed someone's pet. Lucky for him, he found a friendly shoulder.

It is possible that his home may not be that far away. Does he have any band on his legs, I couldn't completely see the legs, but it does look doubtful. ? You may want to post a note in the neighborhood about finding this friendly little guy. Make sure the person who inquires, describes the bird before you allow him to be picked up.

Please do keep him away from the cats as they can do great harm.

I will see if I can find some other resources for you to locate some help. We will get help one way or another.


----------



## 69878 (Sep 3, 2005)

Thanks, Trees.

You're right, no band. That's the first thing I checked.

So, you don't think that if I threw him out (gently, of course) that he would find his way home before the cats, eagles, crows, coyotes, and/or foxes did him in?

Rich


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Rich,

That is amazing! I am always overwhelmed when my own pigeons trust me enough to perch on me like that. Please don't evict him, he is too trusting to survive.

Trees, I am curious as to why you think he is a youngster with that white cere? Although I must admit that the cere is probably the most mature thing about him.

This just goes to show how wrong it is to release a tame pigeon in the hope that it won't consider all humans as trustworthy as its own.


Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey Cap'n - Aren't you the lucky one! I just wanted to ask if that isn't a firefighter's insignia on your shirt? My better half was one also - can get pretty scary sometimes, can't it? Congratulations on your retirement. Hopefully, others can find a good home for your new friend. maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cap'n,


Looks like a young Adult to me also...

Might have been hand raised by someone and released, and in effect, is making his way in the World, but has not assimilated into a feral society or flock yet, from whom he would assume the habits of more wildness!

Very pretty young Bird and looks like tuns of personality...

Thanks for being kind to him!

He needs to be able to spend time with wild Pigeons if there is any wayh to let him do so, or to introduce him to a feral flock whose acquaintance you could seek...

Find a feral flock's grazing places somewhere near bye, and feed them on some regular schedule...you can bring yours then, and introduce him to them...let him graze with them...he will likely do fine.



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> Trees, I am curious as to why you think he is a youngster with that white cere? Although I must admit that the cere is probably the most mature thing about him.
> Cynthia


By youngster, I mean a pigeon under 6 months of age.

I don't know, maybe I'm wrong, he just fits the profile. I think he is young because of the size, and the very clean looking white wattel which is small and there is no eye cere, which tells me he is young. Also, he doesn't have the super gloss around the neck that pigeons develop at about a year old or more. The legs look young and somewhat smooth. He looks like my youngster, Winston, who was born the 16th of April.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He looks very young to me too.
Please don't let him go, hopefully we find someone to take this cute little guy in.
Thank you for being so kind to him.

Reti


----------



## 69878 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hey Cap'n - Aren't you the lucky one! I just wanted to ask if that isn't a firefighter's insignia on your shirt? My better half was one also - can get pretty scary sometimes, can't it? Congratulations on your retirement. Hopefully, others can find a good home for your new friend. maggie


Maggi...........

Yep. Been retired out of Seattle for 24 years, now. Broke my back when a stairway collapsed on the third floor and ended up in the basement. Worked nine years after that, but then the docs told me I couldn't keep on. Broke my heart.

Greg's safely in the greenhouse again tonight after spending most of the day on the deck. Even entertaining company! He pecked some of the salt off of my pal's Margarita and then took a looong drink of water.

Rich


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> By youngster, I mean a pigeon under 6 months of age.


Yes, I agree with that. Everything about her/him looks new.

The "baby" bit got me confused, I remember way back when I had very few rescues under my belt I found a squeaker and kept referring to her as a baby. When I posted her photo Helen's wry comment was "big baby". I realised later that when Helen talked about babies she meant hatchlings and young nestlings, but as a squeaker was the only young pigeon that I had handled that was a baby to me. 

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cyro51 said:


> Yes, I agree with that. Everything about her/him looks new.
> The "baby" bit got me confused, I remember way back when I had very few rescues under my belt I found a squeaker and kept referring to her as a baby. When I posted her photo Helen's wry comment was "big baby". I realised later that when Helen talked about babies she meant hatchlings and young nestlings, but as a squeaker was the only young pigeon that I had handled that was a baby to me. Cynthia



Sorry about that Cynthia, I will clarify the distinction from now on....

I always call any pigeon under 6 months baby, its that motherly thing in me....I like to alert those in care of them, by reffering to them as "babies", so that they will be extra nurturing & protective of them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cap'n said:


> So, you don't think that if I threw him out (gently, of course) that he would find his way home before the cats, eagles, crows, coyotes, and/or foxes did him in?Rich



Hi Rich,

Thank you for giving him room and board again!

I'm afraid that if he got lost the first time & luckily found you, he probably would be lost again if you released him, and may not be as lucky the second time.

I'm glad he is such a loving little social creature. Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I always call any pigeon under 6 months baby, its that motherly thing in me....QUOTE]


LOL, I call all pigeons/birds/animals babies, no matter how old they are.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I took in a fully fledged squeaker with canker last week, and that is exactly what I said to the people watching, "It's only a baby!"  

Cynthia


----------



## 69878 (Sep 3, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Rich, (snip)
> I'm glad he is such a loving little social creature. Let us know how he is doing.


Trees.........
Gregory Peck report: He's still bunking in the greenhouse and seems to be doing well. We stopped by the pet store on the way home from church and picked up some parakeet mix, which they recommended. Also got a small bag of Millet seeds and a jar of coarse (maybe too coarse) grit. 

We had placed a heavy pie "tin" of water in there. He must've decided to take a bath, because he was wet up to the middle of his wings. Looked like a drowned rat! He went out on the deck with Linda while I cleaned up the greenhouse.

When I brought him back in, he had at the parakeet mix like he hadn't eaten for a week. Now he's playing with the Millet seeds, but doesn't seem to be able to open them.

Rich


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update on Gregory.  

We appreciate you picking up some bird seed for him. Pigeons don't open the shells from the seeds like other birds can, so he may not be able to eat the millet.

Thank you also for providing him with grit. I'm not sure if he can get the coarse grit down as they make special grit for pigeons.

They like small black oil sunflowers seeds, (and they do eat them with shells) and love safflower seed in moderation. Dry green peas, barley, whole corn, are also good for them.

Youngsters love to bathe and generally will find any thing big enough to bathe in, even their drinking bowl. I found that cutting a hole in a gallon water jug and using that for drinking works great. They have just enough room to stick their heads in but can't get inside or poop in it. 

I hope he hasn't left you with too much work with the little messes he is making, but he sounds like he is very happy and healthy little guy!

Thank you for your continued care of Gregory.


----------



## 69878 (Sep 3, 2005)

Gregory says, "Hi Pigeon Pals! Thanks for the help."

Greg


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Cap'n,

Gregory is just too adorable. Wouldn't know he just dropped in on you, seems like he was always just part of the gang! Very kind of you and your wife to spot for him while figuring out what to do.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cap'n,

Nice update......what a cutie....

You know you have got us all falling in love with Gregory, don't you?

Thanks again for your support and generosity for this youngster!


----------

